# Sticky  May 1st Update



## Creative Sound

We are adding new items in the next days including a range of Combos with either the Antimode 8033S-II or the Dual Core 2.0 included. Some of these are already priced on our Canuck Audio Mart listings.

There will also be more products available from ESS and all products from Primacoustic can also be provided.

Two new speaker kits with the LDW7 and the LD22 are also in development and the first should be ready for shipment in about 2 weeks.

Thanks for your continued support.


----------

